# Space Hulk diorama WIP



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Some chaos cultist instead of genestealers and I'm thinking about ultramarines colors for the terminator.

Lot of work before me.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Not ultrasmurfs! Crimson Fists or Sons of Iron! (If the last one, you better make him a red robe of redemption.)

By the way, i love the diorama, but the terminator is a bit too static for my liking.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks great, but I think he needs more opposition that some bitch ass cultists. You don't send in the big guns for weaklings. If you don't wanna go the Tyranid route, throw in a chaos daemon or two. And if you're battling cultists, I'm thinking Grey Knights.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> And if you're battling cultists, I'm thinking Grey Knights.


Well I'd say that you think incorrectly . Grey Knights are to combat Daemons, battling cultists is more in Witch Hunter territory.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cool.

If you're going to do him ultramarine then heavily battle-damaged and covered in blood please... 
Also, how about more body parts of cultists around, like he's just finished going through more than just three men?


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

I started to paint termiantor. For now only heavily battle-damaged. Blood will be later


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming along nicely, I love your stripping. I love your rusting effects as well on the model.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking excellent indeed! Have some Rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good work so far. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Looking very nice, are you using an airbrush??

Also any tips on how you got the rust effect as its very realistic?


----------



## nick (Dec 11, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> I love your stripping.


:shok:

But seriously, great job JRS. I'm loving that bright blue look even though it's a little strange for an Ultramarine.

Can't wait to see how it turns out!

Any chance of you doing a red-ish color/glow for the lightning claw blades? I think that would look very nice with the blue.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

IMO green would be better, it's softer than the harsh contrast of red. Bear in mind, he needs to have blood spatters too - they stand out more on another colour.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Belius said:


> Looking very nice, are you using an airbrush??
> 
> Also any tips on how you got the rust effect as its very realistic?


Normal brush only.
Rust is made of bestial brown GW. This paint looks very nice as rust on blue or green surface.





Ultra terminator must wait(not to long I hope)
Now I paint new deathwing terminator(commision work) and some maxmini.eu heads.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What I like how his stripes are put on?

Looking good.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

small update


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome work! Do you think you'd do more with one or two of the other SH Termies?

Also, I think maybe have a couple more bodies around or have some cultists charging at him, since the pose and placing of the Terminator make him look like he's just entered the room and/or is staring down a whole bunch of bad guys growling "Bring it on." And the corpse of something a bit more threatening as well maybe, since I don't think any number of cultists would be able to do that much damage to a Terminator in a Space Hulk.


----------



## SirAether (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see how this turns out! Awesome job so far!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking great man. The painting is very clean, I wish i was that good! Props!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am impressed by the heads. Incredible detail that i can only dream about.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

I fail.

I am not able to finish the diorama.
I don't have time to finish such a large project and paint comissions at the same time.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

meh, not a fail... sometimes things just get in the way! The flesh tones look great!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The diorama lookds great, and those heads are ace!

I have one critique though . . . with the break in the wall, the terminator's pose, and the cultist on the ground - the first thing I thought was "Cool Aid".










That said I really dig the metal in the shredded wall, and the symmetry of the whole scene.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jolly Roger Studio said:


> I fail.
> 
> I am not able to finish the diorama.
> I don't have time to finish such a large project and paint comissions at the same time.


Don't give up yet!! The diorama looks great and you have made a brillaint start ot the terminator. 

Im not sure about doing commission work as I dont do any, but cant you fit in some of your own work after each job you complete? Maybe a dead body one month, the wall on another and so on.

Looking forward to seeing more of the completed diorama.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Ultra terminator finished

Hope you like it :biggrin: .


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

that is amazing! 
how dare you nearly give up on it :grin:


----------

